
Could Exercising in Frigid Temperatures Make Us Healthier? - nvr219
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=681259440
======
cjbenedikt
What is reported here has been demonstrated many times via autogenic training
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogenic_training](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autogenic_training)

